# Wii #0169 - Mario Strikers Charged Football (Europe)



## shaunj66 (May 23, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0204^^


----------



## adgloride (May 23, 2007)

I'm glad to see this is real.  Can't wait to see how the online works.  Whos betting the nintendo servers get overloaded by people with copies trying to get online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just hope my wireless router isn't too far away from my wii, so I can play online with no lag.  Whoooooo first comment to me


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

woot, big question now.. does it work with NTSC Wiis?


----------



## EddyB (May 23, 2007)

Gonna check it, hope it works


----------



## nWorulezzz (May 23, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhh helllll yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## controlio (May 23, 2007)

great =)

can't wait to play it over wifi....


----------



## adgloride (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> woot, big question now.. does it work with NTSC Wiis?



I don't know if it does work with NTSC wiis.  Its silly trying, especially if you want to go online.  It might check your wii region.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> woot, big question now.. does it work with NTSC Wiis?


I've heard reports that NO it doesn't work patched.


----------



## pipesfranco (May 23, 2007)

im getting it now...yyeee haaa cant wait hope online works...i will be buying this one anyway


----------



## sekhu (May 23, 2007)

who's betting on the game not working online?


----------



## TuMatos (May 23, 2007)

let's see if this one doesn't include a "present" like Paper Mario did. (naught update)


----------



## Teun (May 23, 2007)

Ah, now to find it!


----------



## spokenrope (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > woot, big question now.. does it work with NTSC Wiis?
> ...



I've heard the same, but I'd still really like it to turn out to not be true.


----------



## aligborat69 (May 23, 2007)

Would be funny to see how many people go online with this.... 2 days before actual release. LOL

Dont think it matters, theres no way to know if it is a genuine copy or not. This is surely ripped from a store copy, before it goes on the shelf on Friday!

Either way, WONDERFUL!


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> ...



I'm still gonna download it from usenet so i can up my ratio on some torrent sites


----------



## adgloride (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ May 23 2007 said:


> Would be funny to see how many people go online with this.... 2 days before actual release. LOL
> 
> Dont think it matters, theres no way to know if it is a genuine copy or not. This is surely ripped from a store copy, before it goes on the shelf on Friday!
> 
> Either way, WONDERFUL!



Sometimes if you order a game on the internet, you can get it a day or 2 early anyway.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

As mentioned before, This WONT work on NTSC Wii's no matter how many different ways you try!


----------



## yus786 (May 23, 2007)

woohoo just in time for the champions league final 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COME ON YOU REEEEDSSSS

not on usenet yet but will be refreshing each minute and play it before liverpool win the champions league for the 6th time!!!

regards

yus786


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

it is on usenet.. you sure you looked?


----------



## twonk (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ May 23 2007 said:


> not on usenet yet but will be refreshing each minute and play it before liverpool win the champions league for the 6th time!!!



oh yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  has been for nearly an hour


----------



## shaunj66 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(twonk @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yus786 @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > not on usenet yet but will be refreshing each minute and play it before liverpool win the champions league for the 6th time!!!
> ...


Concurred. It's complete on the terminal. Your USP must suck.


----------



## yus786 (May 23, 2007)

LOL im new to usenet and just been checking on newzbin.com so i dont really know how else to download games, any pointers?

regards

yus786


----------



## [Truth] (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ May 23 2007 said:


> LOL im new to usenet and just been checking on newzbin.com so i dont really know how else to download games, any pointers?
> 
> regards
> 
> yus786


try binsearch.info


----------



## Louse76 (May 23, 2007)

So has anyone actually taken the game, patched to NTSC and confirmed not working? Or are people just assuming, etc?


----------



## yus786 (May 23, 2007)

cheers mate, downloading from bininfo now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is the file called all-mario innit??

regards

yus786


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

Yes I too would like confirmation of NTSC compatibility.


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

yeah, i want someone to test this on a NTSC console!


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

I've been downloading it for about half an hour now (2g left) and i just noticed this
collection size: 4.26 GB, parts available: 10950 / 11123
Since there are no pars, what will come of it?


----------



## twonk (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> Since there are no pars, what will come of it?



There are pars in terminal also..


----------



## pipesfranco (May 23, 2007)

15 mins and counting!


----------



## Teun (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ May 23 2007 said:


> cheers mate, downloading from bininfo now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to know this too.


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

Who is testing it on a NTSC console?


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(twonk @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since there are no pars, what will come of it?
> ...



what is the filename of the pars?
cuz theyre not part of the collection


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

My friend has tested a rip of my retail copy patched on his NTSC Wii and it wont work


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ May 23 2007 said:


> Who is testing it on a NTSC console?



I'm downloading it (live in canada) but no way am i testing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only reason i'm getting it is to up my ratio on torrent sites


----------



## yus786 (May 23, 2007)

downloaded the one off binsearch and that hasnt got any pars

the one that got sent to me has pars with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so il keep on downloading that

cheers for the help *cof*

regards

yus786


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm downloading it (live in canada) but no way am i testing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart move, Am also doing the same... This game is gonna be huuuuuge!!!!


----------



## twonk (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> what is the filename of the pars?
> cuz theyre not part of the collection



all.vol00+01.par2 etc..


----------



## adgloride (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(twonk @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> ...



The pars are up on usenet now together with the rars for the game.  Although the editors are so slow on newzbins its not been edited yet and you have to do a raw search.


----------



## pipesfranco (May 23, 2007)

you wont need the pars anyway its complete


----------



## 123 (May 23, 2007)

Game works on my PAL wii.. even the online part does ^^


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

and your in the US 123?


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

123 has one post.. I don't know how reliable it could be.. no offence


----------



## shaunj66 (May 23, 2007)

Um guys. Notice how he says "PAL Wii"?


----------



## 123 (May 23, 2007)

I only use this account because I was too lazy to make my own.. Either way you'll see that it works soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(No, I'm not from the US btw)


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

But are you in the us now?


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

ok i cant find this on usenet all mine comes up with is about 5 versions of the cube game. any info on what to type into the search?


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

You have to go in alt.binaries.the-terminal and search for all-mario


----------



## [Truth] (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:


> ok i cant find this on usenet all mine comes up with is about 5 versions of the cube game. any info on what to type into the search?


here you go:
http://70.86.154.13/?q=all-mario&adv_g=&adv_age=7&max=500


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE([Truth said:
			
		

> @ May 23 2007, 05:09 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for that your a legend. well its probably basic  stuff but im new to all this usenet stuff, just transferred from torrents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . anyone know if there will be any suprises in this one? like bricked wiis? its odd that paper mario did that but then again as nintendo know about the hacks it could be possible there implementing some sort of code into all their first party games.


----------



## pipesfranco (May 23, 2007)

confirmed working online....awesome


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(pipesfranco @ May 23 2007 said:


> confirmed working online....awesome




ok did you personalyl check this? if so is it in .iso format?


----------



## pipesfranco (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pipesfranco @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > confirmed working online....awesome
> ...



Yes trust me it works online and yes it is in .iso format


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

damn, if only it would work in NTSC!


----------



## aligborat69 (May 23, 2007)

The bricking which happened with Paper mario was not directed at pirates, it was simply a free upgrade for your wii, in theory, you are not supposed to be using USA games on other regions, so to them, there wasnt a problem and the PAL release of Paper mario will have a PAL specific update, nothing to do with chips or hacks, just needs an update to play and its there for people who dont have online capabilites on their wii!

So even if Mario Strikers has an update, so long as your Machine is PAL, you can update fine without worrying. 

Even online will work, its impossible to tell if you are using the ISO or Original!

:-)


----------



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

its impossible to tell if you are using the ISO or Original!

:-)

[/quote]

Didnt people say the same thing about xbox 360's?


----------



## adgloride (May 23, 2007)

How does the online on Mario Football work?  Does it use the wii friends code or does it generate a different one?


----------



## pipesfranco (May 23, 2007)

friends code


----------



## NoNameFace (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ May 23 2007 said:


> damn, if only it would work in NTSC!


someone in #wiihack on IRC said it works fine on NTSC Wii, but  I don't know if he's lying.
Could any NTSC Wii owners confirm if it does work?

I still have one and a half hour to go..


----------



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

Man AOL can suck my balls...I wanna play this tonight but cnt due to my terrible capped speeds at peak times...yay downloading at 60kb/s!


----------



## Inferno (May 23, 2007)

Cool online servers are already open but I think I will wait friday cuz' I don't have any friend with modded Wii so they have to buy it with me on the official release day


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

i dunno how to find out how long i have left but ive downloaded 1.32gb in about 1 hour so it cant be too long


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

Ok Ok, I'm gonna test it on NTSC Wii. Give me about 20 mins while I burn it (I burn at 1x) I'll update soon...
just want to make sure, does it attempt to update the wii?


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

20 mins at 1x??? wtf i burn at 4x and it takes about 1 hour. i do use nero though is there a faster app for burning isos?


----------



## Vyrox (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> Ok Ok, I'm gonna test it on NTSC Wii. Give me about 20 mins while I burn it (I burn at 1x) I'll update soon...
> just want to make sure, does it attempt to update the wii?



It didn't update mine.. but it is an up-to-date PAL Wii.


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

Ok maybe not 20 mins, 30 or so mins but definately not 1hr.
I use Disk Utility on my mac..
EDIT: I'm updating my Wii before just in case so give me some time if you're waiting for a reply..


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2007)

Just seen the UK advert to this several times today, along with ads for Picross, Harvest Moon, Brain Training and a general Wii ad.

Seems strange seeing all these Nintendo ads and they actually show you what the game is about unlike the GC days where you may see a Mario Sunshine advert once and it was just a girl with a mustache.

Anyway...yay cant wait till I buy this on Friday.


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

Please work on NTSC!!!!


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

Damn, it says it doesnt work on Wii Region Patcher Compatibility List


----------



## patataman (May 23, 2007)

oh yeahhhh


----------



## UchihaE (May 23, 2007)

I wish i knew where to download this very cool game 
I really really wish i knew but i dont so im just a sad panda >_>


----------



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

^ Worst hint of the year!


----------



## EarthBound (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ May 23 2007 said:


> I wish i knew where to download this very cool game
> I really really wish i knew but i dont so im just a sad panda >_>



Alot of people have posted various ways.


----------



## Louse76 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> Ok maybe not 20 mins, 30 or so mins but definately not 1hr.
> I use Disk Utility on my mac..
> EDIT: I'm updating my Wii before just in case so give me some time if you're waiting for a reply..



Just because you pick 1x doesn't mean that your burner/media combo supports this. If it were 1x, it'd take about an hour.
2x is about 30 mins.


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

ok well for all you lot whos interested ive been digging around on the official mario strikers website and found that theyve updated it with a minigame. it basically puts you as the keeper and you have to save the supershots. its excactly the same as in the original game and it has to be played on your wii. its to get you trained i presume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heres the link to visit on your wii

link

http://mariostrikers.nintendo-europe.com/enGB/

and find the game from there. it also has some pretty cool info for anyone unfamilliar with the game or if you just want to check out the new stadiums and what not


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Louse76 @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok maybe not 20 mins, 30 or so mins but definately not 1hr.
> ...



My laptop offers 1x 2x and 4x and i choose 1x, whatever that means..
Anyways, i tried it on an NTSC console with Wiikey, and doesn't work, I get the infamous message stating "Unable to read disk"


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Louse76 @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> ...




ok well on that note (and ill probably become hated for this) HAHA in your face americans its about time we got a game first now you know how we feel when almost every other game is released


----------



## qusai (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Louse76 @ May 23 2007 said:
> ...



/me points at all those bricked european Wiis 
nuf said


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

fair doos. i never had a problem with paper mario


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

wonder if it works with cyclowiz chip...


----------



## Smack (May 23, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if this works online or has nintendo not turned on the servers yet?


----------



## Scorpin200 (May 23, 2007)

1st online game but since there is no online yet i wonder if the feature would even work at all.


----------



## Vyrox (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(smack @ May 23 2007 said:


> Can anyone confirm if this works online or has nintendo not turned on the servers yet?



It does work online.


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

Looks like it does not work with wiikey but does with wiifree on a NTSC console. I'll try it on my Cyclowiz chip tonight


----------



## dazinith (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ May 23 2007 said:


> Looks like it does not work with wiikey but does with wiifree on a NTSC console. I'll try it on my Cyclowiz chip tonight



can we ensure that whoever tests the Wiikey has the region free option turned on? a lot of games don't work without that on, and one would think that 'region free' would make this work right? 

ah well, i hope it works on NTSC  :'(


----------



## maxpouliot (May 23, 2007)

what is this region free option?


----------



## dazinith (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ May 23 2007 said:


> what is this region free option?


if you boot off of the wiikey setup disk (wiikey.cn) you can change a couple options for the wiikey - one of them turns region free on (it is off by default).. before i changed this about 25% of my burns would give unreadable errors.. i just want to make sure that whoever is testing the wiikey has region free turned on.


----------



## dsbomb (May 23, 2007)

There are quite a few PAL games that do not work on NTSC-U consoles.


----------



## Hooya (May 23, 2007)

Since nobody likes the "confirmation" about NTSC-U compatibility, I'll download and try this.  I can test with WiiFree and YAOSM.  It'll take me a few hours though, so someone else might beat me to it, which is just fine with me.


----------



## dazinith (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ May 23 2007 said:


> There are quite a few PAL games that do not work on NTSC-U consoles.


thanks for the info.. i am just a few days into the wiikey


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

I have WiiFree 2.45, I'm going to try burning the game without patching and see if it works.  If not, I'll try patching, but that's the last stop, cause WiiFree patches on the fly.  We'll see what happens.  I'll let everyone know as I go through with my tests.

At the time of writing, my extraction is 40% done, and I still have to xfer it over my network to my pc with a burner.  I'll be burning at 16x, so I should be able to report my findings in under 20 min.


----------



## Digeman (May 23, 2007)

Okey one simple question about the online for those who have tried it. Can you only search for people that you have added as friends using the friend code system or is there a random search option? Okey that was kinda like 2 questions in 1 but whatever =P


----------



## dsbomb (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(dazinith @ May 23 2007 said:


> thanks for the info.. i am just a few days into the wiikeyÂ



Be sure to check out the Wiki here.  There is (among many things) the region compatibility lists.  Don't forget to add any games you try that aren't listed already.


----------



## Smack (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ May 23 2007 said:


> Okey one simple question about the online for those who have tried it. Can you only search for people that you have added as friends using the friend code system or is there a random search option? Okey that was kinda like 2 questions in 1 but whatever =P


Random Search will be limited to your region and that will most likely be the country that you reside in to reduce lag.  With Friend Codes you can play people all over the world.


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

Well, the game tried to update my wii..  haha I'll search for an update for US for now, and if I find one, I'll try again, but if not, screw that I'm not bricking my wii.

My Wii says I have the most current update.  Sucks, I think the game'd work, but I don't want to brick my wii to see.

The last guy with the Wiikey that said the game wouldn't work - did it try to update your wii?


----------



## rice151 (May 23, 2007)

Game of the Summer confirmed?


"He's not even white!" LMFAO priceless!


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ May 23 2007 said:


> Looks like it does not work with wiikey but does with wiifree on a NTSC console. I'll try it on my Cyclowiz chip tonight



How do you know it works with WiiFree?  I want to play this game so bad, and it seems like it would work, but it's requiring me to update my wii, and I'd really rather not have a brick.


----------



## Whooper (May 23, 2007)

so is this working on ntsc consoles with cyclowiz?


----------



## Seron (May 23, 2007)

Yeah.. it tries to update my Wii as well when I put it in.  I'm also already up to date.

NTSC-U Cyclowiz.

I'll wait until someone else tests it. =)


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

Haha, yeah..  That's where I stand on it..

So hurry up someone who's got buttloads of cash, update your wii!


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ May 23 2007 said:


> Game of the Summer confirmed?
> 
> 
> "He's not even white!" LMFAO priceless!




i dont understand where your coming from? about him being white?


----------



## EarthBound (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rice151 @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Game of the Summer confirmed?
> ...




check the video when its at 13 secs left!


----------



## NoNameFace (May 23, 2007)

Er....  here is the info for people who own a Japanese Wii.

It works on a Japanese Wii.

I got a Wiinja v1 and patched the iso with RegionFrii v1.2

I have only tried going online to get myself a Friend Code so far!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I forgot to mention, I got 2.2j firmware so nothing happend when I did 
the update from Mario Strikers.


----------



## Whooper (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Seron @ May 23 2007 said:


> Yeah.. it tries to update my Wii as well when I put it in.Â I'm also already up to date.
> 
> NTSC-U Cyclowiz.
> 
> I'll wait until someone else tests it. =)




So the game works, but it u have to update you wii?
Someone out there MUST have tried it alrdy, lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





did u patch it, or just burn it? (convert it)


----------



## NarcoticV (May 23, 2007)

This definitely encouraged me to renew my usenet account...  I didnt think that the backup version would be able to go online...


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

I just burnt the game and put it in my WiiFree 2.45 chipped Wii.  It's asking for an update, and I'll be damned if I'm the first to go down.


----------



## yus786 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ May 23 2007 said:


> Man AOL can suck my balls...I wanna play this tonight but cnt due to my terrible capped speeds at peak times...yay downloading at 60kb/s!



im on aol too, i was proper happy it being downloaded at 500kbps and then it just dropped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




coonts they are

yus786


----------



## manishd3 (May 23, 2007)

LOL at the person who thinks the ad says "He's not even white!"

The dude's saying "Is that Ian Wright" hahah


----------



## rice151 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:


> i dont understand where your coming from? about him being white?
> 
> 
> The guy in the commericial just sarcastically says "He's not even white" when refering to his online opponent and when I think of UK, I think of white British people and not black, that is why I thought the quote was funny.
> ...



Oh crap my bad!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come on guys I'm American, give me some credit, it was funny!


----------



## gamermole (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rice151 @ May 23 2007 said:
> ...



typical error that has been made by alot of americans, us britons as we watch football/soccer will know what hes saying the 2 coloured people are professional football players ones called sean right phillips and the others called ian wright
there father and son what the white guy is saying is, omg is that ian wright. and not hes not even white lol


----------



## Britprog (May 23, 2007)

So doesn't this release work with WiiKey.

I have an PAL Wii with a Wiikey installed, will it work for me?


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

So no one's tried updating with NTSC-U yet?


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

Updates on NTSC-U.


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

Not yet


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

It works fine on a PAL Wii, Its a PAL game after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Tomobobo Ive posted numerous times that it WONT on a NTSC Wii, I have tried and it didnt work


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

What about the update on NTSC-U


----------



## dsbomb (May 23, 2007)

There seems to be some debate on the Wiki, hehe, regarding if it works on US consoles.  A couple people have put that it works on Chiip, Wiikey, and one other.  Then someone else comes along and erases their comment.  We'll see eventually, as the dust settles, and brave folks do the update and try it out.

If it helps, I have updated my US Wii with a Japanese Pokemon Battle Revolution without any problem.  But I'm still at work, so I'm ages away from downloading, burning, etc...


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

Wii was updated via the mario strikers disk. The wii was up to date prior to this though 2.2u


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

WIki site displayed about 2 hours ago Chiip and Wiikey working, now it has changed.


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

Sweet, is it working ?????


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

Well, it does work.  I updated my ntsc console and it works.  Booted up fine.  I'll be jamming online, someone come find me. YESSSSSS!


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ May 23 2007 said:


> Well, it does work.Â I updated my ntsc console and it works.Â Booted up fine.Â I'll be jamming online, someone come find me. YESSSSSS!



Great, what chip ya got.


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

What chip you running Tomobobo? Didnt work with my Wiikey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And it probably isnt a good idea to play online with a game that isnt out in your region until Aug!!


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

I just went to page 7 he is using Wiifree 2.45


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

I'm using a WiiFree version 2.45.  I didn't patch the game first, I just stuck it in burnt as I got it.

And about playing online with modified consoles.  If you're brave enough to mod your console in the first place, you should be prepared for whatever happens with online games.  The worst that could happen is that I would be banned from playing online, in which case would happen anyway even if I was using an original game.  If that does end up happening, I'll buy another wii when Brawl comes out.

And whoever's messing with the Wiki can stop now, cause it does work.  Don't be afraid to update your wii as long as you have the most recent system software update in the Wii System Update option in the Wii menu.


----------



## Xeijin (May 23, 2007)

Well it was nice to see the americans squirm  for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just out of interest, why would wiifree/chiip work, but not the others such as WiiKey? I was under the impression that wiikey was the biz when it came to wii modchips.


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

For those who want proof..  I guess this is all I can give.  You can beleive that I live in the US, I guess, I can't prove that but.

http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1010176ss7.jpg

Edit: I just realized that this doesn't prove much because it says nothing about strikers on the TV screen.  But that's the online Mii selection screen, you can confirm it with a PAL user or something I don't care.  I'm going to play.


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Tomobobo


----------



## spokenrope (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ May 23 2007 said:


> Well it was nice to see the americans squirmÂ for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright.  I'm sure that the company that makes WiiKey will fix it quick with an upda...

oh...


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

WiKi stating it works again ?????


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

Also works with Wiikey on NTSC as long as you leave the iso unpatched! Thats where i was going wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also thanks for the info Tomobobo


----------



## jaxxster (May 23, 2007)

Just played pipes online...was quality..i lost 3-1 in the series overall tho


----------



## moley (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ May 23 2007 said:


> woohoo just in time for the champions league final
> 
> 
> 
> ...



since they lost the match you will def play it before they win it for a 6th time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




downloading now but will buy it on friday.


----------



## spokenrope (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(squirt1000 @ May 23 2007 said:


> Also works with Wiikey on NTSC as long as you leave the iso unpatched! Thats where i was going wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well shit.  Looks like I'm gonna start downloading this then.


----------



## Tomobobo (May 23, 2007)

JUST BE SURE YOU HAVE THE MOST RECENT SYSTEM UPDATE (2.2U) FROM NINTENDO BEFORE YOU ALLOW THIS GAME TO UPDATE YOUR WII OR YOU RISK TURNING YOUR WII INTO A $250 DOORSTOP.


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

Tomobobo, Thanks Again


----------



## Taras (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ May 23 2007 said:


> ok well on that note (and ill probably become hated for this) HAHA in your face americans its about time we got a game first now you know how we feel when almost every other game is released



Yeah, but it's soccer so the joke is really on yuo.


----------



## Seron (May 23, 2007)

Just for the record.. does work.. update is safe on NTSC-U with Cyclowiz. =)

Just confirming what's said above.


Fun game!


----------



## squirt1000 (May 23, 2007)

Football, Not Soccer!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 23, 2007)

Any NTSC users tried with Wiikey yet?


----------



## rice151 (May 23, 2007)

mmm Soccer, I just came from GameStop and asked when the U.S. would get it, he said July 3rd!  Not THAT bad of a wait


----------



## Dean333 (May 23, 2007)

Confirmed working on NTSC-U with Wiikey.

Once again thanks to all.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Dean333 @ May 23 2007 said:


> Confirmed working on NTSC-U with Wiikey.
> 
> Once again thanks to all.



Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## darkdreamr (May 24, 2007)

so..   just clarify for me.. i have cyclowiz.      how is it that i get mario strikers football to work on my US wii?  what program.   what do i do?  i havent tried playin PAL on my US wii   please help


----------



## Akdul (May 24, 2007)

I can confirm it works with Chiip (v0.9.1)


----------



## INTERNETS (May 24, 2007)

I can confirm that it works with M3 and R4


----------



## Tomobobo (May 24, 2007)

Is there a Wii Friend Code section?


----------



## Sick Wario (May 24, 2007)

great, thanks for the info

liverpool blew it  :'(  :'(


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ May 23 2007 said:


> I can confirm that it works with M3 and R4



I can confirm that you're oblivious.


----------



## splattered (May 24, 2007)

I wonder if the gamesave will still work once the US version comes out...?


----------



## INTERNETS (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(INTERNETS @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm that it works with M3 and R4
> ...



do you ever laugh?


----------



## Smack (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone confirm if it works with Chiip or OpenWii?

EDIT: My bad I see on the Wiki that it has been confirmed.


----------



## LordWill072284 (May 24, 2007)

was lookin at a couple pages and nothing bout wiinja deluxe having it work, have it ready to d/l but just wondering if ready for wiinja deluxe or not. mssg back


----------



## Da Foxx (May 24, 2007)

I just have one question for those who got it working on the US consoles. Does the game try to update in anyway?


----------



## R4seller (May 24, 2007)

I have it and it's great


----------



## MC DUI (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ May 24 2007 said:


> I just have one question for those who got it working on the US consoles. Does the game try to update in anyway?



It has been stated multiple times throughout the thread that the game will try and install an update.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However people have stated that as long as you are fully updated on your console then you should be fine.


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (May 24, 2007)

ooooooo 15 more rar's to go......


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

To answer all Related Question about NTSC console:

1- It's works UNPATCHED on a NTSC console (using Wiikey at least)
2-For me it works WITH and WITHOUT Region patching (on wiikey setup disc 1.2)
3- Even if my console was up to date, it NEEDS the update from this game ( so you have to update even if your console is up to date 2.2U)
4- Online Mode Works!

i burn this game on a cheap Memorex at 4X with my pioneer DVR-111D

have fun!


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

I updated using SPM when it first came out.

So i go to the Wii menu to tryin update just incase.Then this pops up...

You tried to access the address marc?:FIX/US/ENG/index01.html.

Is the update from SPM 2.2U?


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

SPM??


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jurulz @ May 24 2007 said:


> SPM??




Super Paper Mario...

Im pretty sure i had to update before i played/


----------



## Da Foxx (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Da Foxx @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just have one question for those who got it working on the US consoles. Does the game try to update in anyway?
> ...


Thanks its just that I got annoyed with people asking if it works on that chip and this chip.


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

yeah the update for SPM was the same when you update your console in the Wii Menu. But seems not the same for this game...


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jurulz @ May 24 2007 said:


> yeah the update for SPM was the same when you update your console in the Wii Menu. But seems not the same for this game...




So is that a no to SPM=2.2U?

Im still wondering why i cant access my Wii settings.I uninstalled the trail version of Oprea,but it gives me the same error!


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

EarthBound said:


> jurulz said:
> 
> 
> > yeah the update for SPM was the same when you update your console in the Wii Menu. But seems not the same for this game...
> ...


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

jurulz said:


> EarthBound said:
> 
> 
> > jurulz said:
> ...


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

Im using my wifi-max,and i just played a round of Mario Kart on my DS.

When i go to the Wii settings it takes me a to a white screen.It doesnt go to the options where i can test my internet in such.

[/quote]

White-screen?? You cannot access to your wii menu?

what modchip youve got?


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

Wiikey

Its kind of the like 404 error on a webpage on a real PC.

But it says,"You tried to acess the address marc?:FIX/US/ENG/index01.html."
Then something about Oprea/Internet,but my wifi works.


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:


> Wiikey
> 
> Its kind of the like 404 error on a webpage on a real PC.
> 
> ...


Were you able to surf the net using your wii?

Try to do a connectivity Test on your wii...


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jurulz @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiikey
> ...




Yea i was able too.

Thats the problem.When i go to the Wii settings the white screen comes up.
I cant access any options like the internet tester,Senesitivty,Time,and etc.


----------



## dsbomb (May 24, 2007)

Also, for the US testers, are you able to find people for a random matchup?  I was wondering if it pooled you in with the PAL folks alright?  That was my theory before the release.  Perhaps they specify a PAL server on the disc.

If it were based just on your Wii's region setting, it might seem hokey if there's just a few dozen other US folks you're able to play with (without friend codes).  Would be kind of obvious who is hacking their Wiis, hehe.


----------



## blahblahblah122 (May 24, 2007)

Will this game work on an NTSC TV. I know it works on a NTSC wii, but will it become NTSC, or stay PAL? And do old TV's have PAL capability. I know my LCD doesn't, but maybe my tube does. If it doesn't, is there any way without using a lot of money? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dsbomb (May 24, 2007)

I've played a handful of PAL games on a normal NTSC television and Wii without problems.


----------



## blahblahblah122 (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ May 23 2007 said:


> I've played a handful of PAL games on a normal NTSC television and Wii without problems.



Oh really? What games? If you mean GCOS, that's different. That's good to know if they do work. I'm gonna get strikers then. Hooray!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what TV are you using?


----------



## ssj4android (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 23 2007 said:


> I updated using SPM when it first came out.
> 
> So i go to the Wii menu to tryin update just incase.Then this pops up...
> 
> ...



Wait, this is before or after you tried installing the update from this game?
I've heard of people having the same problem after updating with a Japanese game (Big Brain Academy, specifically) on the US Wii.


----------



## dsbomb (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(blahblahblah122 @ May 23 2007 said:


> Oh really? What games? If you mean GCOS, that's different. That's good to know if they do work. I'm gonna get strikers then. Hooray!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, let's see.  I put in many hours in Blazing Angels before the US release.  That one I played the most.  I have played a couple others, but not too deeply, just to see they work, basically.

I have a generic 27" HDTV (Insignia bran), nothing fancy.


----------



## darkdreamr (May 24, 2007)

i need info on getting this to work on a US Wii with Cyclowiz.  

do i burn it unmodded?
do i mod it with regionfree?


thank you


----------



## Lazycus (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jurulz @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:
> ...



The Wii menu system is based on Opera, the 'marc' files are expected to be found locally on your Wii.  This is very similar to what happened when some PAL systems were bricked with SPM-NTSC.

Please post exactly what you did before getting this error and what version your Wii was at every step of the way.  You may save others from experiencing the same problem.  Also post what chip you are using and if you patched the iso (I'll assume you got this error after a MSCF-PAL update on your Wii).


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Lazycus @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jurulz @ May 24 2007 said:
> ...




I didnt update using the MSCF-PAL yet.

I updated to SPM played for a few days.Then my Wii was used for the Wiikey MKV video player.

I only watched movies on it.Im trying to find a US game that will let me update to 2.2U before i play MSCF-PAL.


----------



## jurulz (May 24, 2007)

Maybe Pirates of Carabian?


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

If i cant even up even playing on wifi.Im removing my wiikey and taking my wii back to bestbuy.


I dont even know if Wii are in stock.


----------



## Tux10 (May 24, 2007)

Quick question, not sure if anyone can answer this so it might be more of a something to think about question:

If you update your system with an European update from the 2.2U and then an actual update comes out in the US, is there any chance that the US update conflicts with the European update and bricks you Wii?


----------



## shtonkalot (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(123 @ May 24 2007 said:


> I only use this account because I was too lazy to make my own.. Either way you'll see that it works soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be a forum NAZI or anything but this seems a little too close to supplying a link to warez downloads to be safe for the board.
Maybe some moderation is required?


----------



## NaTaS69 (May 24, 2007)

Ok... this is what's happening to right now: 
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6489/tv...07162200hm5.jpg

I'm pretty sure that i'm screwed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wiifree 2.45, Wii PAL on 2.1E, no internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So... I'm gonna eat breakfest and if still is on update i'm gonna reset. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty sure i have to send it to warranty. :S


----------



## shtonkalot (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Pretty sure i have to send it to warranty. :S


You have a PAL game applying a PAL update to your PAL Wii... What's the problem exactly?
If it is stuck there some others have reported this happening with improperly burned discs. I don't believe the Wii console is damaged if it cannot finish the update. You'll find out once you reset though I guess.


----------



## UchihaE (May 24, 2007)

I don't think your screwed i turned off my Wii in the middle of a super paper mario update 3 times (cause i was scared), and it didnt brick my Wii
a friend put his Wii out at the end and no problems. But tell me what happenend anyway


----------



## Opium (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Ok... this is what's happening to right now:
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6489/tv...07162200hm5.jpg
> 
> I'm pretty sure that i'm screwed...
> ...



Just reset it. I'm nearly certain there wont be a problem. This happens to a lot of people. Just try the update again when you reset   it.


----------



## NicoLeOca (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok... this is what's happening to right now:
> ...


Yes, You're right!
I had the same problem last week end and I called Nintendo Support.
The guys there told me that we can reboot our Wii without any problem, but you can't reset your Wii, you'll have to unplug it.
After switch on... suprise, it works. Just try another update!

Actually, our Wii lost connection with Nintendo servers and the update stopped.
I was afraid to reset my Wii, too.
++

[EDIT] Sorry your problem isn't with an internet connected update, but the solution seems to be the same!
++


----------



## NaTaS69 (May 24, 2007)

Thx you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unpluged and is working fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must wait for other PAL release with 2.2E update on it.

*EDIT:*

Tried again Mario update and no go. 
Crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well... at least Wii is working.


----------



## KakTheInfected (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Tux10 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Quick question, not sure if anyone can answer this so it might be more of a something to think about question:
> 
> If you update your system with an European update from the 2.2U and then an actual update comes out in the US, is there any chance that the US update conflicts with the European update and bricks you Wii?



Yes, I was wondering this too...might be better to wait until July than take that risk.


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (May 24, 2007)

game works fine for me. 
fully updated ntsc console. 
unpatched iso.
did an update, froze at the end, rebooted and booted into game with no problems.
played for a few hours. 
can't get online but I'm sure thats my routers issues, been awhile since I've used it online and I think my wep key has changed since. oh well.


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

The wii is getting pretty good releases


----------



## NaTaS69 (May 24, 2007)

Tried again to update and now works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weird. :S

PS:. It's like fifa street but better.


----------



## drz (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Ok... this is what's happening to right now:
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/6489/tv...07162200hm5.jpg
> 
> I'm pretty sure that i'm screwed...
> ...



I don't get this... how are you posting here then, if you have no internet?


----------



## Smack (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(drz @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok... this is what's happening to right now:
> ...


I will guess Magic.

Second guess, NaTaS69 does not have a wireless router.


----------



## NaTaS69 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah. Sorry about that.
I'm on cable.


----------



## robi (May 24, 2007)

I suppose I should not have initially trusted people saying that this game didn't work on NTSC consoles --- especially from those who aren't even in a NTSC region.

I have a 2.2U NTSC Wii with Wiikey and burned the image on a verbatim dvd+r and it worked right away.

Knowing that I had the latest NTSC update, I let Mario Strikers "update" my console just like the PAL owners had to do with Super Paper Mario, lo and behold, the game runs fine at 480P. Great graphics and very fun.


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

I was wondering if you play a pal game on a ntsc tv or the other way around do you need to change the cable to the tv, as it is an other tv ?


----------



## darrab (May 24, 2007)

I have a PAL with 2.2E on it (played SPM on it previously).

Just tried to do a system update and it reports that I have the latest version. I was expecting it to go to 2.2U that has been mentioned here.

Is the 2.2U a NTSC firmware and 2.2E the European equivalent? 
I just want to check before I try Mario Strikers


----------



## shtonkalot (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(darrab @ May 24 2007 said:


> Is the 2.2U a NTSC firmware and 2.2E the European equivalent?
> I just want to check before I try Mario Strikers


Yep.
U=USA E=Europe


----------



## darrab (May 24, 2007)

Thanks shtonkalot - I was hoping so.
Now off to play Strikers then


----------



## Pikachu025 (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:


> I didnt update using the MSCF-PAL yet.
> 
> I updated to SPM played for a few days.Then my Wii was used for the Wiikey MKV video player.
> 
> I only watched movies on it.Im trying to find a US game that will let me update to 2.2U before i play MSCF-PAL.



Assuming your Wii can go online, go to your Wii messages and find a message from Nintendo announcing some new feature (Opera Full, Everybody Votes, etc.). There should be an update button in the message. Try that.


----------



## robi (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ May 24 2007 said:


> I was wondering if you play a pal game on a ntsc tv or the other way around do you need to change the cable to the tv, as it is an other tv ?



Having played PAL Wii games on an old RCA CRT TV with composite inputs and a new Samsung HDTV with component inputs I can confirm that the Wii is still sending a NTSC signal.

(Which is most likely why there is some compatibility issues with *some* games, if they played in their native video format I would imagine their would be much better compatibility...except for the issue that many (probably most) American TVs don't support a PAL signal)


----------



## Jeomite (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ May 24 2007 said:


> I suppose I should not have initially trusted people saying that this game didn't work on NTSC consoles --- especially from those who aren't even in a NTSC region.
> 
> I have a 2.2U NTSC Wii with Wiikey and burned the image on a verbatim dvd+r and it worked right away.
> 
> Knowing that I had the latest NTSC update, I let Mario Strikers "update" my console just like the PAL owners had to do with Super Paper Mario, lo and behold, the game runs fine at 480P. Great graphics and very fun.



I can also confirm what you said. Pretty much I have the same situation, except I used a Verbatim DVD-R (not DVD+R); no real difference. Everyone works great, here's my setup:

Have 2.2U NTSC/U Wii with WiiKey. 
Allowed Mario Strikers Charged Football "update" to run.
Plays perfectly fine at 480P.
No problems.


----------



## Skatastrophe (May 24, 2007)

This is aimed at everyone with WiiFree chips!

To us cheap asses who don't want to buy a mod chip.

Don't use 2.45 firmware, for some reason upgrading off of a disk doesn't work, reflash your firmware to 2.41. I just did it and it allowed me to update and the game works!


So to be clear. 2.2U + WiiFree(2.41) + Strikers = Working.

Enjoy.


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if you play a pal game on a ntsc tv or the other way around do you need to change the cable to the tv, as it is an other tv ?
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just bought a modchip for my cube but as i was reading this thread with the different standards i thought their meight be difficulties to play ntsc games on my pal tv...


----------



## pipesfranco (May 24, 2007)

So when is the first GBAtemp Strikers cup tourney?

Will we be setting up a list of friends codes?


----------



## NaTaS69 (May 24, 2007)

Now i'm really confused. :S

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6214/tv20...11260200um6.jpg

My wii is still on 2.1E?


----------



## Smack (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(pipesfranco @ May 24 2007 said:


> So when is the first GBAtemp Strikers cup tourney?
> 
> Will we be setting up a list of friends codes?


There is a list started over in the Wii WiFi forum:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=51698


----------



## maxpouliot (May 24, 2007)

I have a cyclowiz
Wii is at 2.2U

do i have to do something on my wii?
do i have to do something before burning the game?

thanks


----------



## DumpUmp (May 24, 2007)

Hey for NTSC users, when you update with strikers to 2.2E, i know it works, but does it now say 2.2E in the settings menu, i wonder if this might bite us in the butt later updating back to the right firmware.


----------



## maxpouliot (May 24, 2007)

For cyclowiz users, i started a topic on the cyclowiz forum at http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57


----------



## spokenrope (May 24, 2007)

Burned this game this morning and played it for a few minutes this morning before work and thought that it was really well done.  I look forward to the end of the day so that I can play it a little bit more.

I thought that I heard that tackling was done with a button press now, but it's actually accomplished by shaking the Wii Remote.  It doesn't work poorly, mind you, I just just thinking that they changed it.


----------



## twonk (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 24 2007 said:


> I thought that I heard that tackling was done with a button press now, but it's actually accomplished by shaking the Wii Remote.Â It doesn't work poorly, mind you, I just just thinking that they changed it.



Press down on the D-Pad to tackle, shake the wiimote to hit someone.


----------



## LordWill072284 (May 24, 2007)

well gonna download the game, i have 2.2u wii with wiinja deluxe installed, and will copy the game, then patch one, and unpatch the other and see which one wants to work, i do however have an extra 300 due recieving my taxes back so lets see what happens... an hour to go on d/l


----------



## Lazycus (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(NaTaS69 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Now i'm really confused. :S
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6214/tv20...11260200um6.jpg
> 
> My wii is still on 2.1E?



If the update on MSCF-PAL is anything like SPM-NTSC then it's not a full update and won't update your version number.


----------



## sekhu (May 24, 2007)

two bad things about the game: 1) the loading times are really quite bad 2) the controls are not the best, it should have supported the GC/classic controller

other than that it's not a bad game, the lag is minimal if any, the random matches are very random in that the challenger can vary from having won 70games to having an opponent that's lost 10 games and won none. Haven't played with a friend yet, should be interesting - shame you can't do VOIP with the game, I think friendly banter would add to the fun of the game


----------



## KakTheInfected (May 24, 2007)

I agree with the load times, but I don't see anything wrong with the controls at all...

Though I would have liked a way to select your team members instead of the "A picks the closest player to ball" gimmick. That always screws me up.


----------



## arctic_flame (May 24, 2007)

This and Brawl are on my "To buy" list.


----------



## yus786 (May 24, 2007)

popped it straight into my PAL wii with wiikey installed and it worked and didnt ask for an update

regards

yus786


----------



## splattered (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey for NTSC users, when you update with strikers to 2.2E, i know it works, but does it now say 2.2E in the settings menu, i wonder if this might bite us in the butt later updating back to the right firmware.



I would like to know the answer to this as well... can anyone confirm?


----------



## xeex (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(splattered @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still says Ver. 2.2U on my NTSC-U Wii after the update.


----------



## yus786 (May 24, 2007)

shite, im having some problems now.

firstly i burned it onto a dvd+r and it stopped working after 5 minz. the dvd+r's normally dont work tho giving me disk errors.

i burned it onto a dvd-r disk that i always use and that always works for my wii games and when i click on start it gives me an error.

does that mean my burner is messed or will it be the iso or the disk?

regards

yus786


----------



## JunTi (May 24, 2007)

I have a question.
I don't get it.
What do i have to do, with my controller, to do anything (Heady or Kick in the Air...), when my Player is within' the red Cirle?
Which Motion/Button?
Thanks in Appreciance!


----------



## yus786 (May 24, 2007)

how big is everyone .iso file?

regards

yus786


----------



## robi (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ May 24 2007 said:


> how big is everyone .iso file?
> 
> regards
> 
> yus786



4,699,979,776 bytes


----------



## LordWill072284 (May 24, 2007)

hey guys, i have the wiinja deluxe and 2.2U ntsc, i got the iso, patched it with WiigionFree. burnt the game using nero 7. put the disk in and asked for update. ran the update, it restarted. i checked the wii settings to verify it was still 2.2 U and it WAS!!. then the game showed up and i'm playing right now. so for all the ntsc wiinja deluxe users... ENJOY just remember to patch the iso with wiigionfree...sweet game


----------



## yus786 (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(robi @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yus786 @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how big is everyone .iso file?
> ...



cheers mate, but i deleted the file like a dumb git

is that 4.7gb cos my file was 4.5 something which i think was causing the problem

regards

yus786


----------



## Roamin64 (May 24, 2007)

Ok , after not being sure if i should use the update to change from 2.2U to 2.2E , i came across 2 posts in this thread saying that they've kept their 2.2U numbering,  and one of them mentions he used wiigionfree to patch it first.

Now , as i am a NTSC ,  cyclowiz user , i also patched the iso prior to burning with wiigionfree.

Then came across the "Iniating a wii update"  (Press Eject to avoid it) so i figured id leave the game aside until a NTSC would force 2.2E into 2.2U,  but then i read the 2 posts. So i decided to go for it anyways ,  and sure enough , my version remains 2.2U.

I think the one common thing was that we used WIIGIONFREE first.

Worked for me.


----------



## Hooya (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(robi @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(yus786 @ May 24 2007 said:
> ...



That's 4.37 GB, which is 4,589,824 KB


----------



## LordWill072284 (May 24, 2007)

good job Roamin64, glad it worked for you too, i have no idea where to go to post the news on my preivous post on this page, would like everyone to know that it works this way, especailly for us ntsc, and that it keeps the 2.2u and that online works.


----------



## ssj4android (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:


> I didnt update using the MSCF-PAL yet.
> 
> I updated to SPM played for a few days.Then my Wii was used for the Wiikey MKV video player.
> 
> I only watched movies on it.Im trying to find a US game that will let me update to 2.2U before i play MSCF-PAL.



Are you SURE you didn't update from an out-of-region game?
And if you were connected to the internet at the time, try to find one of the message Nintendo sent out that has an upgrade button. Like that one for Opera Final or even earlier for the Everybody Votes Channel.


----------



## LordWill072284 (May 24, 2007)

just checked every wii channel and all connects and displays properly. hope it works for all you wiinja deluxe owners as well. p.s i didn't hook up the reset sw2 thingy at all, so theres no updates that the wiinja came out with...i.e free loader or region loader, on my machine. i didn't load those. so wiinja deluxe on my machine has no updates and just worked, just cause the wiigion free made it for me.


----------



## spokenrope (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JunTi @ May 24 2007 said:


> I have a question.
> I don't get it.
> What do i have to do, with my controller, to do anything (Heady or Kick in the Air...), when my Player is within' the red Cirle?
> Which Motion/Button?
> Thanks in Appreciance!



What red circle?


----------



## JunTi (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JunTi @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question.
> ...


If a ball goes into the air.
The red cirlce, which shows, where the ball will come down...
There you can play the ball in the air, but i don't know how .


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 24, 2007)

Anyone ever get a Wifi rating of 4 stars?  I only get 3 :\


----------



## EarthBound (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt update using the MSCF-PAL yet.
> ...




LOL IM NOT STUPID

I would know.

I keep my wifi-max unpluged all the time.I keet my TF card reader in its place.

I updated to SPM played for a few days.(maybe a few hours total.)Then i used the Wiikey 1.2 setup disk to watch movies.

semi brick ftw


----------



## JunTi (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ May 24 2007 said:


> Anyone ever get a Wifi rating of 4 stars?Â I only get 3 :\


I always get 4 Stars ^^;;


----------



## UchihaE (May 24, 2007)

same here 4 stars only :S
anyone want to exchange friends code so we can play PM me !!!


----------



## Da Foxx (May 25, 2007)

By the way hasn't anyone noticed why Europe got this game first? I think the reason behind is that they didn't get Pokemon Diamond and Pearl. And Pokemon Revolution being the first online game for Americans would disappoint people in Europe because, they don't get an online game. To make it balance out they released it there first.

My two cents.


----------



## INTERNETS (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ May 24 2007 said:


> By the way hasn't anyone noticed why Europe got this game first? I think the reason behind is that they didn't get Pokemon Diamond and Pearl. And Pokemon Revolution being the first online game for Americans would disappoint people in Europe because, they don't get an online game. To make it balance out they released it there first.
> 
> My two cents.



Or, because soccer is more popular in Europe than it is in the USA?


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (May 25, 2007)

what's up with people already having like 150 wins, This is what I always hated about online console gaming, there's no chance for casual gamers to get there names on the list. I remember playing chu chu rocket online with the dreamcast against some of the japanese kids and some had like 400,000 wins. ugggg.

anywho, that said. I thought this game is fun. like a 6-7/10 fun. but once I played online I changed to a 7-8. I just had the most intense game with some dude. twas a blast.


----------



## ssj4android (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ May 24 2007 said:


> LOL IM NOT STUPID
> 
> I would know.
> 
> ...



And this is on a US console? Or not?
I've never heard of that happening when updating a US console with a US game. It shouldn't happen.


----------



## EarthBound (May 25, 2007)

Yup

Only non-NTSC region game that updated my Wii was PBR.
It was a while ago.


If a update fixes good if not ill take it back to Best Buy.


----------



## jpxdude (May 25, 2007)

This game is a blast online!!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's very quick pick-up-and-play gaming.  I did the first 3 'basics' before jumping straight in online, matched up with a random person and winning my first match.


----------



## lopyod (May 25, 2007)

I'm downloading it right now on torrent....really looking for online game, never really tried online play with console, i'm most of a pc user...


----------



## Opium (May 25, 2007)

How long does matchmaking take when playing online?

On the DS random matches sometimes take quite a while to find opponents and there are constantly drop outs etc.


----------



## kristijan08 (May 25, 2007)

tried lookin round for a match today had the same problem! really wanna get multiplayer happening!!! prob have more chance once the game is actually released here


----------



## JunTi (May 25, 2007)

For Me (in Germany) i find Online-Matchs after 20seconds, no Problem here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Just wait, till the game is really released, then we will have enough to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sekhu (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 25 2007 said:


> How long does matchmaking take when playing online?
> 
> On the DS random matches sometimes take quite a while to find opponents and there are constantly drop outs etc.



It's pretty immediate from my experience. Only failed once out of 12 or so times.


----------



## jpxdude (May 25, 2007)

@Opium,

As Sekhu says, its pretty quick, I match made twice within about 10 seconds, and after it finds the user, it gives you a 'connection strength screen with our of 4 stars.  From this screen you can chose wether you want to accept or deny the match up, which is nice if you don't want to deal with lag.  Thankfully from the match I tried, there was NO SIGN of any lag.  All silky smooth gaming


----------



## Opium (May 25, 2007)

I don't like my chances of finding online games since the game only comes out on the 7th of June here in Australia...

I'll test it out tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## KTroopA (May 25, 2007)

for all those that update their wii from the game disc. Is the stage OPTIONAL? or does it just start automatically when u put the disc in. i ahev a NTSC wii and winja 2, so is it safe to use. i dnt like the idea of updating via disc. my wii is 22.2u and fully updated afaik


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (May 25, 2007)

I gotta say, ninty has to be sitting back looking at their servers saying, "what the @!!$% who are these bitches!?"


----------



## spokenrope (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ May 25 2007 said:


> for all those that update their wii from the game disc. Is the stage OPTIONAL? or does it just start automatically when u put the disc in. i ahev a NTSC wii and winja 2, so is it safe to use. i dnt like the idea of updating via disc. my wii is 22.2u and fully updated afaik



When I did it, the Wii Channel menu wouldn't come up with the Super Mario Strikers logo until I clicked on it and it had me install the update.  From what I remember, it was not an option.


----------



## KainTS (May 25, 2007)

How I can download it? ( my first post hehe)

Thx for all


----------



## kristijan08 (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 25 2007 said:


> I don't like my chances of finding online games since the game only comes out on the 7th of June here in Australia...
> 
> I'll test it out tomorrow, fingers crossed.



went home and thought bugger it give it a crack! ended up pullin an online game, best of 3 series which i won 2-0. was pretty laggy but it was heaps fun... the first game was about 10 minutes in total we were sudden deathed at 0-0 for AGES!!! my nickname is "kris" so look out for it!

p.s. im on a 1.5mbit connection w/ dodo (i think they suck for online gaming), and got 2/4 connection rating...


----------



## spokenrope (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(KainTS @ May 25 2007 said:


> How I can download it? ( my first post hehe)
> 
> Thx for all



Perhaps before making your first post, you should read the forum rules.


----------



## yus786 (May 25, 2007)

burnt it onto my last dvd-r and its well worth it

did the training fine and straight away went to online play

searched for a random person and within 10 seconds it found one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




won my first match too against a lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice smooth silky online gaming 8-9 out of 10 for me

regards

yus786


----------



## spokenrope (May 25, 2007)

Aside from it being more mean to the opposing player, what's the reason for using an upper body tackle as opposed to a slide tackle.  Does it knock them out for longer?  Does it travel farther?  I've found myself using the slide tackle pretty much exclusively because it ends up with me having the ball instead of it going off somewhere.


----------



## Kuzco (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(KainTS @ May 25 2007 said:


> How I can download it? ( my first post hehe)
> 
> Thx for all


..and _what_ a first post man !

Also, for the people that are waiting for more online competition: I saw the game in stores this week, so I guess it's already released.


----------



## nexx (May 25, 2007)

Im getting "error getting stats" or "error 98020" when i try to go online, anyone else getting this or know how to solve it?


----------



## sekhu (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(nexx @ May 25 2007 said:


> Im getting "error getting stats" or "error 98020" when i try to go online, anyone else getting this or know how to solve it?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=518...iew=getlastpost

seems nintendo has problems with its servers, or nintendo is trying to deal with pirates. probably the former though


----------



## Deadmon (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(splattered @ May 23 2007 said:


> I wonder if the gamesave will still work once the US version comes out...?



I"m wondering about this too, but I believe the answer is no...
sucks, I wanted to play the game early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Guess I'll be waiting for this one.

Unless someone here knows that PAL saves work on NTSC games?


----------



## Opium (May 26, 2007)

I just played an online match. It was very tense, but I lost both games in sudden death match by one point. Arrgh, so close.

It's a lot of fun and the leaderboard is a great idea. Woot 20th in Australia


----------



## dsbomb (May 26, 2007)

So, has anyone determined if we're all playing PAL regioners with this, or if it is (way before release) separating so we play just those within our region?


----------



## Sick Wario (May 26, 2007)

after playing many matches last night i'm getting the 'stats error' every time now

nintendo blocking ntscu consoles from the Euro servers?


----------



## ZeeMox (May 26, 2007)

edit: Oops, nevermind.


----------



## Mailenste (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Sick Wario @ May 26 2007 said:


> after playing many matches last night i'm getting the 'stats error' every time now
> 
> nintendo blocking ntscu consoles from the Euro servers?


Euro servers were down for more than 6 hours. So you couldn't play any game via Wi-Fi here. But they are back up and everything works fine. You should've known, the game has just been released yesterday. No wonder...


----------



## Louse76 (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 25 2007 said:


> I just played an online match. It was very tense, but I lost both games in sudden death match by one point. Arrgh, so close.
> 
> It's a lot of fun and the leaderboard is a great idea. Woot 20th in Australia



So there's a leaderboard? What if someone from the US plays it? Wouldn't it be pretty screwy if they were on the US leaderboard and it wasn't out yet?


----------



## smeg (May 26, 2007)

Well it still does not work good, it took ages to get stats, and i got a 4 star rating on my connection (5mbit DL and 1mbit UL) and it still laged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and at the end, it crashed


----------



## Hitto (May 26, 2007)

I just played my first online match. No lag issues, four stars in the connection info.

I'm really glad about this PURCHASE.


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (May 27, 2007)

so anyone notice the person on the top of the leader board? 9990 wins 9990 losses 9999990 score? I'm going to take a chance here and call hacks lol. funny? yes. good idea to taunt nintendo when they're letting modded systems play region locked games in a country they haven't released the game in? prolly not.


----------



## Opium (May 27, 2007)

Can anyone make sense of the leaderboards? My profile says I'm rank 4 yet I'm not 4 on anything...

Confusing stuff.....


----------



## Spikey (May 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 26 2007 said:


> Can anyone make sense of the leaderboards? My profile says I'm rank 4 yet I'm not 4 on anything...
> 
> Confusing stuff.....


It says I'm rank 1... confusing...


----------



## Louse76 (May 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Roamin64 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Ok , after not being sure if i should use the update to change from 2.2U to 2.2E , i came across 2 posts in this thread saying that they've kept their 2.2U numbering,Â and one of them mentions he used wiigionfree to patch it first.
> 
> Now , as i am a NTSC ,Â cyclowiz user , i also patched the iso prior to burning with wiigionfree.
> 
> ...



So at this point, can we say that it is save to use on NTSC-U consoles? As in, it will not brick the console?

I'm still wary about playing online when its not released. Wouldn't that be fun to be in the first group banned from the service!


----------



## Tomobobo (May 28, 2007)

Nintendo hasn't banned any DSes from WiFi for using backup copies of games, I highly doubt they'll start with the Wii.

Nintendo (afaik) doesn't have any way to tell the difference between an original disk and a backup disk, or for that matter, two separate originals.  Sony uses that DNAS crap where every disk gets a per-dvd code so they know who's online with what disk at anytime.  Microsoft's only way to tell the difference is yet to be discovered, but my guess would be something about the security sectors or the modified firmware not being close enough to the original.

Since Wii modchips don't really permanently modify the disk drive in any way (they simply sort of interrupt the media code checking process), and Nintendo can't tell the difference between backup and original disks, I'm sure you're in the safe zone for playing online.

And if you're not, well, as I've said before in this thread, cry about it.  You had the balls to put a chip in your console, so deal with the consequences.  Even if Nintendo does start banning Wiis from WiFi you're probably screwed even if you're using an original disk.


----------



## xbandaidx (May 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure for the 360's it has to do with the modified BIOs, as how it's detecting modded systems.

As for the NTSC-U.  When you registered your Wii with Nintendo and recieved your Wii system code, most likely Nintendo also recorded your serial along with the wii code in it's database, taking that serial they can easily find if the system is NTSC or not.  Then it's just a matter of searching all current (or past if they keep records) Wii codes connected and seeing if the serial is PAL or not.  That is the way I would probably go about banning modded Wii's should I have been in charge of that?  So it doesn't matter if the modchip is detectable or not.

just my two cents.


----------



## Blight (May 29, 2007)

May I point out that it is really easy for a standard disk drive to tell the difference between printed media and burned media.
The burned media imitates the data on a printed media well enough for a standard reader to read it.
Just look at it, a normal dvd has a shiny metal color. But a recordable dvd has all sorts of pretty colors who just scream the words: "Look at me, I'm sooo fake"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If the naked eye can see so many differences I wonder what a highly precise laser will detect.
Seriously, it will be a piece of cake for nintendo to integrate some code which checks the type of media that is inserted into the drive.
A bigger problem would be getting this information to nintendo's game server or integrating this into the loading of games.

But I have to agree that nintendo is not going to ban consoles from accessing online content. I think there aren't so many people who will buy the actual games after they were banned for using pirated ones. However I do think there is a considerable amount of people that have the money for the console but not for the games. Banning the consoles in this case will only achieve less consoles being sold. But I do understand that there is also a great number of people that were going to buy the game but decided pirating it was cheaper.

And what about all the 2nd hand consoles sold on ebay etc.? The market would be flooded with banned consoles. This is already the case with the 360's. There are auctions for banned consoles all over the place. Which one can you trust not to have been banned? A lot of money will be lost there.

I think nintendo showed what it would do against piracy in the ds scene, NOTHING. And I believe that is best for all.


Oh and btw, playing a PAL version of a game that has not been released in your region, and playing it online, is really too much. If something will drive nintendo to a banning frenzy it will be something like that.


----------

